# Trainingslager für Bachforellen - eine Überlebensstrategie



## Seele (17. Mai 2021)

Warum nicht gleich im Ei oder als Brut besetzten? Ich bezweifle, dass ein Haustier in 2 Wochen lernt wie man sich in der Wildnis verhält....
Allemal besser als in Rundstrombecken die Fische zu halten, aber ich denke da würde es deutlich erfolgversprechendere Maßnahmen geben.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Mai 2021)

...


----------



## Allround-Angler (17. Mai 2021)

Wäre schon interessant, die Lernfähigkeit genauer zu untersuchen.
Nicht nur bei Bafos.
Ob 2 Wochen ausreichen,wird sich zeigen.
Bei Refos konnte ich schon beobachten, dass sie dunkle Steine im Magen hatten, helten sie wohl für Pellets.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Mai 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich im Ei oder als Brut besetzten? Ich bezweifle, dass ein Haustier in 2 Wochen lernt wie man sich in der Wildnis verhält....
> Allemal besser als in Rundstrombecken die Fische zu halten, aber ich denke da würde es deutlich erfolgversprechendere Maßnahmen geben.


dabei sollten sie aber die Eier oder Brut nicht einfach aus den Eimer in den Bach kippen.
Es geht denen darum, mit wenig Aufwand und Einsatz viel zu erreichen.

Ich glaube kaum, dass da viel erreicht werden kann.


----------



## Seele (17. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> dabei sollten sie aber die Eier oder Brut nicht einfach aus den Eimer in den Bach kippen.
> Es geht denen darum, mit wenig Aufwand und Einsatz viel zu erreichen.


Eine WV-Box z.B. ist sehr wenig Arbeit, vermutlich weniger als Forellen zu dressieren. Aber es ist halt kein fangfähiger Fisch....


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Mai 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Eine WV-Box z.B. ist sehr wenig Arbeit, vermutlich weniger als Forellen zu dressieren. Aber es ist halt kein fangfähiger Fisch....


ich bin mir sicher, du kennst diese Verhaltensweise.
Es wird fangfähig bevorzugt, weil man will ja nicht lange warten.
Und 10.000 Eier setzen um am Ende 20 Fische zu haben geht sehr vielen auch nicht in den Kopf.


----------



## Seele (17. Mai 2021)

Bisschen mehr kommen in der Regel schon bei rum. Und wenn man zwei drei Jahre schon Mal mit Eier setzt und den fangfähigen Besatz runter fährt, gibt es einen Recht nahtlosen Übergang.


----------



## fishhawk (17. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

kommt auf die jeweiligen Umstände und Einflussfaktoren am Gewässer an.

Im letzten Jahrtausend haben wir im Verein überwiegend  auf Brutboxen und F1 gesetzt.

War selber viele Jahre lang damit beschäftigt im Winter die Boxen einzubringen und zu überwachen.

Dann haben sich aber die Umweltbedingungen am Gewässer dahingehend geändert, dass im Frühjahr kaum noch Fische gefangen wurden. Und wenn, dann nur überdurchschnittlich große Exemplare.

Daraufhin wurde die Besatzpolitik nach einiger Zeit komplett umgestellt.

BaFo könnte man heutzutage stückzahlmäßig scheinbar besser fangen als früher, zumindest von Mitte April bis Anfang September, was man so hört. Untermaßige Fische werden praktisch auch nicht mehr verangelt.

Die Brutboxen hat man beibehalten, aber das scheint eher ne Feigenblattfunktion zu haben. 

Ich bin da aber längst nicht mehr aktiv dabei und auf Forellen hab ich dort auch schon seit Jahren nicht mehr geangelt.  Äschen gibt es leider gar nicht mehr.  Da würde zwar über AHP der Besatz gefördert, aber man hat sich vernünftigerweise dazu entschieden, diese Mittel Vereinen zu überlassen,  wo die Fahnenträgerinnen noch gewisse Chancen  haben sich zu halten.


----------



## NaabMäx (17. Mai 2021)

Eine Satzforelle ist ein doofes Vieh und bleibt es lange Zeit. Die 14 Tage Gewöhnungsphase, können sie aus Vereinen Abfragen, die das 14 tägige Sperren nach Besatz praktizieren.  Weis man doch. Naja, vielleicht versteht man es dann noch besser.
Da werden die das schon ausdehnen müssen, um hilfreiche Erkenntnisse zu gewinnen.
Laich / Briut:
Nicht zu vergessen, die 10cm Forelle frisst die ~1cm, die 30 cm eine ca. 5cm und Größere auch 10 cm Kleinforellen. Wenn die sich nicht in ein Habitate zurück ziehen können, wo größere nicht rann kommen. In Brotboxen kommen sie zumindest nicht an den Laich.

Dann sind da meist noch gefräßige Döbel, Hechte., usw.


----------



## Seele (17. Mai 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Dann sind da meist noch gefräßige Döbel, Hechte., usw.


Ist halt auch die Frage was der Hecht in einem Bafogewässer zu tun hat  


NaabMäx schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, die 10cm Forelle frisst die ~1cm, die 30 cm eine ca. 5cm und Größere auch 10 cm Kleinforellen. Wenn die sich nicht in ein Habitate zurück ziehen können, wo größere nicht rann kommen. In Brotboxen kommen sie zumindest nicht an den Laich.


das ist aber ganz normal und in der Natur einkalkuliert. Deswegen haben die Kleineren auch oft andere Standplätze als die Opas und Omas, weil sie genau wissen, dass sie als Futter enden würden.


----------

